# Neues Granite Chief_Bremsen



## pajac (20. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe neulich mein Granite Chief bekommen und hab leider feststellen müssen, dass die Bremsen ziemlich(!!) lauf sind! Ich bin noch kein Profi und hab mir sagen lassen, dass es bei einem neuen Bike normal ist. Die pfeifen und knallen aber so sehr, dass ich fast keine Lust mehr habe damit zu fahren.
Mich würde interessieren ob es bei Euch auch am Anfang der Fall war??
Oder soll ich davon ausgehen dass es ein Produktionsfehler war?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## -MIK- (20. September 2011)

Gib mal Rahmendaten, welche Bremse, wie viele KM gefahren, etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pajac (20. September 2011)

Granite Chief 2, Rahmen S, Bremsen:  									Formula RX 203/180, ca. 60km gefahren, auch im Bergischen..


----------



## -MIK- (20. September 2011)

So wie ich im Granite Chief Thread gelesen habe, ist das bei der RX normal, wobei normal jetzt wieder Defenitionssache ist.


----------



## Alex-F (20. September 2011)

Meine Freundin hat am Verdita die One. Bei ihr, im Vergleich zu meiner RX, sind normale Bremsvorgänge ziemlich laut, mit qietschen und allem drum und dran. Vielleicht liegts an den Belägen, ich hab Coolstop drauf, sie noch die originalen..?


----------



## -MIK- (20. September 2011)

Die habe ich auch aber da quitsch nix...


----------



## GeorgeP (21. September 2011)

Das wirst du der Formula RX wohl kaum abgewöhnen, die quitschen fast ausnahmsloß alle.

Wenn du was sorgloses haben möchtest dann greif zu shimano XT, leider nicht so bissig.
Oder Avid, habe an meine GC die Elixir 5. Mt den orginalscheiben ist die quitsch frei !

Cheers
George


----------



## -MIK- (21. September 2011)

Shimano Saint (Boah was wird der Müs Lee sich ins Fäustchen lachen), das Ding packt zu und ist dosierbar.


----------



## psycho82 (22. September 2011)

Die RX quitscht, vorallem, da die Bremscheiben zu leicht sind - wenn es stört (meine bessere Hälfte findet es nicht tragisch) kann die Bremscheiben gegen Shimano XT-Bremscheiben tauschen, dies bringt  wohl Linderung der Geräuschentwicklung und haben schon einge hier im Forum gemacht.

Weitere Infos gibt es hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=442544

Gruß

Benny


----------

